# how long do you bulk?



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

As the title says, how long on average do you guys bulk for? Do you bulk for a set number of weeks or just until you are happy with the size you have put on?


----------



## AAZ (Dec 7, 2008)

I would say until you are happy with the amount of size you've put on. An exception of this would be if you have an upcoming comp that requires you to cut.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

marc5180 said:


> As the title says, how long on average do you guys bulk for? Do you bulk for a set number of weeks or just until you are happy with the size you have put on?


I do a winter bulk and a spring cut, both last around 10-12 wks and thats the only two cycles i do a year

I'm on cruise at the mo, but will be starting a heavy cutter in around 3wks, i hope to drop to 190lbs ripped from 210lbs flabby:thumb:


----------



## AAZ (Dec 7, 2008)

mars1960 said:


> I'm on cruise at the mo


I bet that's great for bulking, all you can eat 24/7


----------



## newdur (Dec 8, 2008)

dont think he ment that type of cruise:whistling:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

well i have seriously bulked now for the ast 6-8 weeks and am dieting as of next week because i am thinking about doing a comp in may.

My personal opinion is bulk till you look in the mirror and dont like the way you look.


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, im looking at starting a clean bulk starting next week but i would like to set a target date to finish. What gains can i expect to see in a 10-12 week bulk? Is 6-7kg achievable?


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i personally bulk nowadays until im carrying too much fat and it looks liek the cut will be too hard

it all depends though, if i didnt carry all of my fat on my love handles i would probably never cut if im honest


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i am bulking from the 5th of Jan 2009 until the 1st of feb 2010


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i am bulking from the 5th of Jan 2009 until the 1st of feb 2010


I understand you're a busy man but will you be starting a journal? Or at least keep us updated on how its going?


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Same here i bulk for years not weeks, Just dont go to over the top with the BF%, I only diet down for the odd occasion, Holiday,comp, my wedding 

Other than that i cant see the point if your trying to get as big as possible.IMO


----------



## BIG GRANT (Jan 12, 2008)

im bulking from august 08 to jan 2010.


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

I start nov 08 till april 09


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

personaly i'd bulk till i look full and gained well so 14.5 st atm bulk to around 16-17 hopfully and see how i look


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Im bulking frm last show 061108 to 12 wk prep starting mid July 09


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

bigmitch69 said:


> I understand you're a busy man but will you be starting a journal? Or at least keep us updated on how its going?


all ready started mate....


----------

